

Embrace Life - Always Wear Your Seat Belt - Archit
http://shorts.archit.in/embrace-life-always-wear-your-seat-belt-the-m

======
gridspy
One day I was turning across traffic on a green arrow. One second I was
driving straight, the next second I was in a crazy spinning rollercoaster. All
I could feel was disorientation, spinning and the seatbelt clutching me tight.

When the car came to rest, I was surrounded by glass and the (empty) passenger
seat was crushed by the collapsed side of the car where I had been hit. The
other car which had run the red light at full speed drove off and was later
caught.

Had I not been wearing a safety belt, I don't like to think where I would have
ended up. Fortunately I was barely injured. The car was totalled.

I love the emotions in this ad. Always wear your safety belt.

~~~
DenisM
Survivorship bias alert - it could be that the guy who got killed by his seat
belt never lived to tell his story.

Do seat belts save lives? They do, we know this from statistics and controlled
tests. However there is no way infer this data from an anecdote.

In other words you used faulty reasoning to arrive at a correct conclusion.

~~~
gridspy
Everyone can see that my post is just an anecdote. My point wasn't so much
that seatbelts save lives as much as "you too might be in a crash through no
fault of your own."

Note, that is also obvious from statistics, but perhaps not intuitively.

I seriously doubt that a seatbelt would cause more damage than the lack of one
in all but the most extraordinary of cases. A poorly fitted seatbelt might, or
perhaps late in pregnancy. However the damage caused by leaving your seat and
colliding almost randomly with the car seems more extreme.

Some interesting reading: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt>

One data point that backs you up:

The UK extended compulsory seatbelt wearing to child passengers under the age
of 14 in 1989. It was observed that this measure was accompanied by a 10%
increase in fatalities and a 12% increase in injuries among the target
population.[19] In crashes, small children who wear adult seatbelts can suffer
"seat-belt syndrome" injuries including severed intestines, ruptured
diaphragms and spinal damage. There is also research suggesting that children
in inappropriate restraints are at significantly increased risk of head
injury,[20] one of the authors of this research has been quoted as claiming
that "The early graduation of kids into adult lap and shoulder belts is a
leading cause of child-occupant injuries and deaths."[21] As a result of such
findings, many jurisdictions now advocate or require child passengers to use
specially designed child restraints.

------
mhb
Don't know why this is here, but I think this commercial is more compelling:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Qhmdk4VNs&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Qhmdk4VNs&feature=related)

------
redcap
Of course, you should never drive holding someone in your lap (like a child).
You will not be strong enough to hold on to them should you have an accident.

~~~
alayne
You shouldn't sit on a small chair in your living room while you drive either.
This guy and his family seem terribly confused, like they are living in a
metaphor.

~~~
gridspy
Simply the funniest comment I have ever read on HN!

Perhaps they are used to their father's peculiar ways. Perhaps he has
telekinesis and vivid daydreams.

